# Car Seats - mandatory or flexible options



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello people,

I am looking for info regarding child restraints in car (aka car seats). Is this something totally necessary to have car seats for children under 7 years of age or are NZ authorities flexible on this.

Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Absolutely no flexibility. Mandatory until at least 7 years of age.

For good reason it is completely necessary. 

There are sometimes roadside checks by the police who pull over all vehicles with children and along with a child restraint specialist will check that the car seat (if any) is (a) suitable (b) fitted to the car correctly (c) child is restrained correctly - especially in holiday destination areas.

Child Restraint Law in New Zealand & Australia - NZ Child Restraints


----------

